# which is better insulation for gaps & cracks in manufactured home?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd go with the GSFoam for sure. Mortite is more for caulking windows, isn't it?
As to rain proof? Use the GSF that is closed cell and you should be fine outdoors, even open cell will be okay. Both will turn bright orange in the sun though....

DM


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

As mentioned, most foams break down in the presence of UV light so it will begin to degrade from day one.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

How big are these cracks and gaps? ...Caulk may be the better option if they are small enough as it will hold up better outdoors... If they are large gaps, the foam would be the better choice, but perhaps you could figure out a way to cover it on the exterior?


----------



## baby327nd (Mar 14, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> How big are these cracks and gaps? ...Caulk may be the better option if they are small enough as it will hold up better outdoors... If they are large gaps, the foam would be the better choice, but perhaps you could figure out a way to cover it on the exterior?


1 All gaps & cracks are small except one that is one inche wide and another 3 inche wide [which is a hole outdoor in a metal wall]

2. Is it possible that I can apply caulk on all gaps & cracks FIRST and than apply foam sealant on top of that?


----------

